# Reman blowers?



## dschroeder (Sep 26, 2013)

Was looking around online and came across some reman homelite blowers, its for occasional use, 3-4 times a year to clean sidewalks off after trimming bushes. Or should I go with a new one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## john_bud (Oct 10, 2013)

"reman" may be a great option as they are sometimes just tools that were bought and quickly returned with minor issues (or the wife saw the bill and :msp_scared

Then again, they could be total junk. I've seen both ends of the scale on that! Maybe a better move would be to prowl craigs list and get one you can gas up and run before parting with the $$.


----------



## CTYank (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought a little "Homelite" backpack blower some years back. Total junk. Had (2) grade-8 (strong, but brittle) bolts holding the cylinder to crankcase. Not long until one of the two popped.

Not a good time of year now for refurb blowers, but much of the year you'll find good buys on refurb Husqy's at VMInnovations dot com. Got a 150BT last year for $225, delivered. They do have other blowers, like PoulanPro & Ryobi. Some new, some refurb.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, I have bought some stuff from VMinno and have had good luck.


----------



## mocoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Just go get a Husqvarna blower (Redmax's really). Spend the money and you will NEVER have to buy one the rest of your life. I have some ridiculous hours out of my Redmax blowers and although they eventually start to lose power as they tire, they still start easy and keep on blowing. 

Get a backpack. If you get a handheld stay away from the husky with the pull cord on the left side. I forget the model but it is junk. I bought one under the Redmax name and about puked it was such a POS. If you must get a handheld buy a Redmax branded one -- 2600 series.


----------

